# DirecTV RC-65 Universal Remote



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone have any info on this. Is it more "programmable" then the current models? All I want is a single programmable button for SLEEP on my bedroom TV. I have to press 5 times to get to the SLEEP function now. I found it being discussed on the DirecTV forums by a "TechKnowItAll" while Googling around.  I have a Harmony One on the L/R set but would really like DirecTV to come out with a "slightly more programmable" remote like the ones they have now.


----------



## GenTso (Aug 26, 2008)

You should be able to sequence with a Harmony One. You're limited to five steps, but that covers it from the sound of things. I've never heard of a way to program sequences into a D* remote. Maybe you can, but I don't think so. The only difference between older models and the one you mention (I believe) is a backlight, no?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The rc65 is exactly the same as the rc64, but with more codes. Nothing else is new.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Except as I stated in the OP the Harmony One is in the l/r, I was referring to the B/R TV.


GenTso said:


> You should be able to sequence with a Harmony One. You're limited to five steps, but that covers it from the sound of things. I've never heard of a way to program sequences into a D* remote. Maybe you can, but I don't think so. The only difference between older models and the one you mention (I believe) is a backlight, no?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Figures ..... thanks.


Edmund said:


> The rc65 is exactly the same as the rc64, but with more codes. Nothing else is new.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

THIS is pretty close and is under $20. UEI makes D* remotes and this new one (One-for-all version pictured below and RCA version linked above). It likely has most of the codes of the R65 and does the macros (and learning) you seek. And contrary to the manual, you can learn or put a macro on nearly any button. You can also use advanced codes to put any function you like on any button without learning. The radio shack 15-134 is another option which is also made by UEI and has the same capabilities.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Interesting, thanks. Don't know why, I still like the "fit and feel" of the D* remote. I wish they would make an "advanced" version.



mdavej said:


> THIS is pretty close and is under $20. UEI makes D* remotes and this new one (One-for-all version pictured below and RCA version linked above). It likely has most of the codes of the R65 and does the macros (and learning) you seek. And contrary to the manual, you can learn or put a macro on nearly any button. You can also use advanced codes to put any function you like on any button without learning. The radio shack 15-134 is another option which is also made by UEI and has the same capabilities.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Anyone have any info on this. Is it more "programmable" then the current models? All I want is a single programmable button for SLEEP on my bedroom TV. I have to press 5 times to get to the SLEEP function now. I found it being discussed on the DirecTV forums by a "TechKnowItAll" while Googling around.  I have a Harmony One on the L/R set but would really like DirecTV to come out with a "slightly more programmable" remote like the ones they have now.


I know this may not help but here's the manual for your remote.

http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/Remote_Controls/DIRECTVRC65RBforWeb.pdf

At any rate, you can't program a single button.

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As far as I've been told the only difference between RC64 and RC65 are additional remote codes.


----------



## sack9 (Mar 13, 2007)

I believe the rc65rb is also back-lit.


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

Let me guess... no Roku code.


----------

